# Upcoming Orients, Orient Aqua Terra?



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

See the latest blog post from yeoman: New Models by Seiko and Orient | Yeoman's Watch Review

Doesn't the new OS GMT look like an Aqua Terra? Beautiful!!

The Orient STI M-Force looks nice as well, they got rid of the bumpy bezel and to a flushed one (on the top size) which I prefer...


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

I have seen the post and it got me very happy as I have imagined what an OS Standard Date would look like as a GMT model, and was wondering why Orient is not doing it, they have the great case and design, and the movement!!

I am glad they did it and also glad they didnt "over do" it, like they sometimes know, like on the old OS GMT where they added the power reserve AND the rotating bezel WHICH MEANT ANOTHER CROWN and that weird crown guard!!

I wish they made it without the power reserve, but I like it like this aswell!!

Congrats to Orient and I cant wait to see the model on real life Photos

Photo curtesy of Yeoman


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

It looks very nice.
I hope they'll keep the old OS GMT, since the feature set really differentiates them. This new one is "cleaner looking" and possibly more elegant, while the other with the rotating bezel offers the possibility of tracking 3 time zones and possibilities to do it in different ways.
If they're just replacing the old one, I'm glad I've got an "old one with rotating bezel" even if the case design and dial layout are more streamlined a bit more to my liking...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The OS GMT could be the answer to my prayers as i'm not sure about the black dial of my current Seeker so a watch that combines the look of the Standard Date AND is a GMT is spot on.


----------



## Redeemer (May 14, 2011)

Damn, i would like to see one of those on real pictures. I hope someone can compare the watch with a mako. Just curious about the size. Im afraid that it will be to big. <40mm would be just great!


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

This is a winner. Very, very nice.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Redeemer said:


> Damn, i would like to see one of those on real pictures. I hope someone can compare the watch with a mako. Just curious about the size. Im afraid that it will be to big. <40mm would be just great!


+1

I believe the case will be the same as OS Standard Date, which means 40/41mm and 47/48 Lug to lug!! It should be OK for us with small wrists!!

If they make it bigger I will be very disappointed as I have been dreaming of such a watch ever since the Standard date came out!!


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

It may be the photo, but I believe the bezel on this GMT is smaller than the Standard Date. Which is a plus in my book and I hope it is true.
Also the bracelet design is way better IMHO.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

If you compare the position of the power reserve and date relative to the bezel on the news photo

to where it is on the 42mm "star seeker" which I suppose share the same movement... 


It's very probable that this new model is 40mm-ish.


----------



## JRAirstep (Sep 11, 2014)

Heads up guys, spotted this model "Orient Star WZ0071DJ GMT" on Ebay, although the seller may be questionable...limited sale history and all.

Don't want to put up the link, because I don't trust the seller, but it at least may indicate that the watch is available?


----------



## Tom_DS (Nov 12, 2012)

Am I the only one that thinks this OS looks SUPER sweet? 









And what about this new Orient GMT?









I wonder when these 2 watches will be available for purchase


----------



## AutomaticWatch (Jan 14, 2012)

jerryluwu said:


> Heads up guys, spotted this model "Orient Star WZ0071DJ GMT" on Ebay, although the seller may be questionable...limited sale history and all.
> 
> Don't want to put up the link, because I don't trust the seller, but it at least may indicate that the watch is available?


It's due to be released one of these days, but for now JDM only, so keep that in mind when judging the seller.


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

jerryluwu said:


> Heads up guys, spotted this model "Orient Star WZ0071DJ GMT" on Ebay, although the seller may be questionable...limited sale history and all.
> 
> Don't want to put up the link, because I don't trust the seller, but it at least may indicate that the watch is available?


I wouldn't buy the OS GMT there. Just ask Chino-Watch, Higuchi or Seiya. They should be able to sell the *WZ0071DJ* (blue dial) easily.

I just tried to order the *WZ0081DJ* limited edition. Chino said they don't carry it because only Orient Prestige shops would sell them.
Even Higuchi didn't succeed in ordering it (he asked for 960$ for the ltd.ed.). Seiya offered me one of the ltd.ed. WZ0081DJ for the same amount as this ebay seller.

It's okay for the ltd.ed. (which seems quite rare) and Seiya has no brick and mortar store for his living. But you should find the blue dial version for at least 100$ less at a reputable seller.

All of the aforementioned Shops are highly recommendable.

hth
Michael


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Tom_DS said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this OS looks SUPER sweet?
> 
> View attachment 1941690


I don't care so much for skeleton dials, but on the other hand it's a real beauty.

Michael


----------



## velvetpaw (Nov 14, 2014)

Hello i just ordered the blue dial from Japan and will be bringing it this mth end...will try to put some real live pics for all!

i hope its a beauty!



Marrin said:


> I have seen the post and it got me very happy as I have imagined what an OS Standard Date would look like as a GMT model, and was wondering why Orient is not doing it, they have the great case and design, and the movement!!
> 
> I am glad they did it and also glad they didnt "over do" it, like they sometimes know, like on the old OS GMT where they added the power reserve AND the rotating bezel WHICH MEANT ANOTHER CROWN and that weird crown guard!!
> 
> ...


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

YES! The black and blue GMTs are beautiful! Can't wait to see some real life pics. Also I wish it was cheaper :'(


----------



## velvetpaw (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah Dirtyharrie, hope the blue one i am getting reflects light like a mirror finish...

and also the movement cos its my first Orient and i am not sure what level or grade does the 40P53 movement belongs to...cos for seiko its usually 6R15/21 for this price range

Will be up Soon!!!



DirtyHarrie said:


> YES! The black and blue GMTs are beautiful! Can't wait to see some real life pics. Also I wish it was cheaper :'(


----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

Looking forward to see the photos!!


----------



## Redeemer (May 14, 2011)

I would be happy to see a photo where you compare the GMT with a Mako. I think that the GMT will be too big with its 42 dial.


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Seiya is great!







Have a nice day!

Michael


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

That looks fantastic but I've got to say... is that really the box it comes in?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone here frequent any Japan watch forums that may have real life pics up????



Redeemer said:


> I would be happy to see a photo where you compare the GMT with a Mako. I think that the GMT will be too big with its 42 dial.


Well on the GMT there is no functioning bezel. While it is all dial and will seem large I dont think it will be too big.

For me its all about the l2l when it comes to wearable size.


----------



## BlakeL (Feb 6, 2014)

Samwatch said:


> Seiya is great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this watch. How much does it cost? The Seiya site is not working for me ATM.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Maybe I missed it somewhere and you guys have already discussed this rather odd looking new watch?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Alansmithee said:


> Maybe I missed it somewhere and you guys have already discussed this rather odd looking new watch?


Whoa. Its like a guitar dial.


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

EDIT: OOPS, I didn't see that this was already posted, sorry...

What about this one (DJ05003W)?


----------



## velvetpaw (Nov 14, 2014)

Thats Fast! Mine is coming on the 26th! Cant wait!

Your leather strap with grey dial is awesome too!

Seems more dressy n class!

Wear it in good health



Samwatch said:


> Seiya is great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimcheng1971 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Michael:

I have a couple of question for this watch:
1. Howdoes the ORIENT GMT mechanism work? 
a. Does it work like SEIKO SBGM027, which means the "Hour" hand canbe independently adjusted without moving the "GMT" hand? 
b. Or it works like ETA 2893, which means the "Hour" hand can NOTbe independently adjusted, whenever you move the "Hour" hand the "GMT" handwill also move? 
2. Howmany pieces of WZ0081DJ have been made by ORIENT, since it was stated as aLimited Edition?

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Samwatch said:


> Seiya is great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting.
that color scheme isnt on the orient japan website.
it only shows black and blue dials, both with red gmt hand.


----------



## velvetpaw (Nov 14, 2014)

I saw it somewhere on the net, this version is a Limited edition release....the black n the blue are normal release...fyi



Everdying said:


> interesting.
> that color scheme isnt on the orient japan website.
> it only shows black and blue dials, both with red gmt hand.


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Everdying said:


> interesting.
> that color scheme isnt on the orient japan website.
> it only shows black and blue dials, both with red gmt hand.


That's right. Some days ago they removed it from the Orient GMT site. 
They still have it in their news section.







Michael


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

jimcheng1971 said:


> Hi Michael:
> 
> I have a couple of question for this watch:
> 1. Howdoes the ORIENT GMT mechanism work?
> ...


I think it's *1. b.* When I set the time two days ago I think the GMT followed. Then I set the GMT hand (counterclockwise turn in the first crown position).

I'm sorry, I don't know the exact number of these. According to Katsu Higuchi it must be pretty rare:

"Dear Sir, Thank you! Im really sorry that I ordered to orient japan now, but It already all sold, only few shop can be carry more pieces&#8230;"

I'm glad Seiya-san found one for me... ;-)

Michael


----------



## sgtiger (Feb 13, 2007)

Samwatch said:


> That's right. Some days ago they removed it from the Orient GMT site.
> 
> Michael


Beautiful watch!

Any chance at a wrist shot at an angle so we can see how high the watch wears? How big is your wrist?


----------



## velvetpaw (Nov 14, 2014)

alright guys here come the pics of my blue terra!

feels pretty solid, watch face is pretty big and just nice so far


__
https://flic.kr/p/15258313054


__
https://flic.kr/p/15878596891


__
https://flic.kr/p/15694562839


__
https://flic.kr/p/15694562469


__
https://flic.kr/p/15693276030


__
https://flic.kr/p/15258311754


__
https://flic.kr/p/15880575445

enjoy!


----------



## robatsu (May 25, 2011)

I went down to Yodobashi Umeda (Osaka) a couple of days ago to look at these. Yodobashi had no limited gray dial models. The black and blue dials are fairly glossy if you look closely and this seems more apparent on the black model. Definitely liked them, but wanted to find a limited before making a decision although I had been leaning towards the blue as I've been looking around for a good blue daily wearer.

So I looked up what Orient prestige shops (Yodobashi isn't one of them) were in the area, there are about 5 in walking distance from Umeda station. I went to two of them, no dice on the gray, so I decided the chances of finding one were slim and I only really wanted to look. I really liked the gray, but I also really liked the blue, as it seemed like it would be suitable for what I had in mind for a blue watch.

I then marched back to Yodobashi, picked up a blue on and hopefully this picture explains what I've been thinking about for a blue watch.









If one looks closely, the dial glossiness is apparent in a bit of reflection from tip of the second had.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

velvetpaw said:


> alright guys here come the pics of my blue terra!
> 
> feels pretty solid, watch face is pretty big and just nice so far
> 
> ...


Very nice, thanks for sharing. How do I go about purchasing these online? Can't seem to see it in Seiya or even rakuten. Anyone know?


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

robatsu said:


> I then marched back to Yodobashi, picked up a blue on and hopefully this picture explains what I've been thinking about for a blue watch.
> 
> View attachment 2156226
> 
> ...


Congratulations Robatsu,

that blue dial is gorgeous! What kind of strap is that? I really like that brown! |>

Wear it in good health
Michael


----------



## velvetpaw (Nov 14, 2014)

I got mine personally from japan yodobashi as well

for online shops you might have to wait awhile before it's available...

the leather strap looks good but I will wear it with its metal for awhile before changing its looks...

the blue is just awesome if you love blue!!!



arislan said:


> Very nice, thanks for sharing. How do I go about purchasing these online? Can't seem to see it in Seiya or even rakuten. Anyone know?


----------



## robatsu (May 25, 2011)

Samwatch said:


> Congratulations Robatsu,
> 
> that blue dial is gorgeous! What kind of strap is that? I really like that brown! |>


I picked it up at Yodobashi as well, a brand called Mie. It is very well made, cost about 7000 yen. Seems to be a Japanese brand, although I haven't found a whole lot on the web.

Note: the lugs on this are 21mm, but i just squeezed in a 22/20 mm strap. Seems ok so far.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Solid or folded end links?


----------



## Woldemar (Nov 18, 2013)

Any caseback pictures?
Any info of movement (40P63)?


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Woldemar said:


> Any caseback pictures?
> Any info of movement (40P63)?


I think this was just a typo: in fact it's the 40P53.



Cheers
Michael


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

Another new one?

Amazon.co.jp: [オリエント]ORIENT 腕時計 ORIENTSTAR オリエントスター セミスケルトン 機械式 自動巻き (手巻き付き) ミッドナイトブルー WZ0231DA メンズ: 腕時計通販


----------



## robatsu (May 25, 2011)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Solid or folded end links?


Solid. I haven't seen any new Orient Star models with folding links for at least 5 years now, maybe even longer. I'd be kind of shocked to see that on an Orient Star these days. Note: this does not apply to standard Orient, non-Star, models.

The bracelet is relatively heavy for a non-dive watch and that is keeping with the watch itself, which is also has somewhat more mass/size than pictures would suggest. In pictures, the case has the general form of a dress watch, almost like the Standard Date, but in person, you see that it has more mass, bigger dimensions generally (not just wider, but higher, big lugs, etc). I first tried a fairly conventional 21mm/18mm leather strap, but it looked (and felt) rather puny compared to the watch. YMMV, but I think, if one is going leather strap, to get something thick thick and something that maintains a lot of thickness out to the strap edges.

This size/mass was a surprise for me and is actually what clinched the deal for me on the new Orient GMTs. For some time, I've been looking for something that generally resembles a standard, classic watch but intended for more active use, think Rolex Explorer (I, not II) in idea if not execution, as in no way is this a clone/homage to that.

By the same token, if one is looking for something that will easily fit under a dress shirt cuff, it might be wise to check it out somehow in person if possible. Again, the pictures provided by Orient don't really convey, to me at least, the actually size/mass of the watch.

FWIW, I was wavering between this and the Grand Seiko GMT (SBGM027/027), which costs about 4x as this. I've also been jonesing for a mechanical Grand Seiko, but apart from the obviously primo finishing/movement on the Grand Seiko, I liked the Orient Star a lot better in appearance, dimensions, and so forth.

The 21mm lugs are the only semi-nit I have. I say semi because while that makes strap issues a little problematic, the proportions all work very well. And Orient Star isn't particularly shy about 21mm lugs, I've got at least one other with the same lug width.

FWIW, I have a Standard Date, clearly a cousin to this watch, and it has 22mm lugs although a smaller watch. I always thought the lugs were a little wide for that watch for my tastes.


----------



## robatsu (May 25, 2011)

Samwatch said:


> I think this was just a typo: in fact it's the 40P53.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't notice it until this picture, but I see a 3 prong jewel retaining clip like on the high end Seiko movements vice the 2 prong style on the lower end ones. That is definitely very cool, thanks for posting this, makes me appreciate the watch even more as a stealth value prop, sort of the reason I focus on JDM Seiko/Orient in my collecting.

Makes me wonder about the provenance of the movement. My understanding is that the movement in the current Orient Star chronograph is at base a 6S28, high end Seiko chronograph, I wonder if the 40P53 shares DNA with some higher end Seiko GMT model.


----------



## Woldemar (Nov 18, 2013)

Samwatch said:


> I think this was just a typo: in fact it's the 40P53.
> 
> Cheers
> Michael


Thanks!
Thats because I did't find any info of 40P63.
Seems that some in specs is wrong info.


----------



## Alansmithee (Aug 8, 2014)

robatsu said:


> Makes me wonder about the provenance of the movement. My understanding is that the movement in the current Orient Star chronograph is at base a 6S28, high end Seiko chronograph, I wonder if the 40P53 shares DNA with some higher end Seiko GMT model.


This would seem sensible given that the high end movement for Seiko watches are made by Seiko Epson (which is the holding company that owns Orient).


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

For those of you that own the new GMT model and also an electronic scale would really appreciate if you could weigh it up for me , I"m very curious how much it weighs for the size, I like it but am a bit worried about the weight, I cannot stand watches that are too heavy (literally, old wrist injury from playing soccer in high-school).

Thanks!


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

robatsu said:


> I didn't notice it until this picture, but I see a 3 prong jewel retaining clip like on the high end Seiko movements vice the 2 prong style on the lower end ones. That is definitely very cool, thanks for posting this, makes me appreciate the watch even more as a stealth value prop, sort of the reason I focus on JDM Seiko/Orient in my collecting.
> 
> Makes me wonder about the provenance of the movement. My understanding is that the movement in the current Orient Star chronograph is at base a 6S28, high end Seiko chronograph, I wonder if the 40P53 shares DNA with some higher end Seiko GMT model.


You've made me curious with this post, went thru the boxes and checked each and every one of my Orient Stars , all of them (7!) including an older non-hacking model, have this three prong jewel thingamajig.


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

I like the GMT the best.
I don't prefer open dials on cheaper watches.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I've only recently been introduced to Orient, so this is the first new edition I've seen. Really love the look, but prices are still predictably high. Is there any experience with how long after new collections are released that we start seeing more ingress into North America and pricing that is more typical of other Orient Star lines?


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Dan83bz said:


> For those of you that own the new GMT model and also an electronic scale would really appreciate if you could weigh it up for me , I"m very curious how much it weighs for the size, I like it but am a bit worried about the weight, I cannot stand watches that are too heavy (literally, old wrist injury from playing soccer in high-school).
> 
> Thanks!


Bump!


----------



## robatsu (May 25, 2011)

Dan83bz said:


> For those of you that own the new GMT model and also an electronic scale would really appreciate if you could weigh it up for me , I"m very curious how much it weighs for the size, I like it but am a bit worried about the weight, I cannot stand watches that are too heavy (literally, old wrist injury from playing soccer in high-school).
> 
> Thanks!


I don't have an electronic scale, but we have a pretty accurate mechanical kitchen one. Also, I've got the watch on a leather strap, which probably makes it lighter.

Anyhow, I get 110 grams.


----------



## Ming-Tzu (Nov 1, 2014)

Have you dealt with Higuchi before? I emailed him on his site asking if he had the LE version (grey dial + green hands) available, and he responded to me a minute later stating it was in stock for 880USD and send money via PayPal if interested. Once I sent payment, I realized that I put the wrong model number in the PayPal payment but still mentioned the grey dial + green hands.

I quickly emailed him to confirm that I was getting the LE version of the watch, and not the blue dial version. It's been 30 minutes and he still hasn't gotten back to me yet. Should I be worried that he now has my money and I'm not 100% sure which version of the watch I'm getting????



Samwatch said:


> I wouldn't buy the OS GMT there. Just ask Chino-Watch, Higuchi or Seiya. They should be able to sell the *WZ0071DJ* (blue dial) easily.
> 
> I just tried to order the *WZ0081DJ* limited edition. Chino said they don't carry it because only Orient Prestige shops would sell them.
> Even Higuchi didn't succeed in ordering it (he asked for 960$ for the ltd.ed.). Seiya offered me one of the ltd.ed. WZ0081DJ for the same amount as this ebay seller.
> ...


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Ming-Tzu said:


> Have you dealt with Higuchi before? I emailed him on his site asking if he had the LE version (grey dial + green hands) available, and he responded to me a minute later stating it was in stock for 880USD and send money via PayPal if interested. Once I sent payment, I realized that I put the wrong model number in the PayPal payment but still mentioned the grey dial + green hands.
> 
> I quickly emailed him to confirm that I was getting the LE version of the watch, and not the blue dial version. It's been 30 minutes and he still hasn't gotten back to me yet. Should I be worried that he now has my money and I'm not 100% sure which version of the watch I'm getting????


Yes, I have. He's a good guy!

But I didn't tell the whole store. When I asked Higuchi about the *WZ0081DJ *limited edition, he instantly said yes, he could order it for me. So I sent him the money. 
After an hour or so I received the money back via paypal and he mailed me:

 "Im really sorry that I ordered to orient japan now, but It already all sold, only few shop can be carry more pieces&#8230; So I just refunded, please for give me"

He said, he could only order the blue and black dial versions. I asked about the price of the blue one (the same), but I didn't order, because I wanted to give Seiya a try. Again I made clear that I wanted the *WZ0081DJ l.e.* He answered that he could order the limited edition.
I paypaled the money (which was considerable more than 880$ :roll: ) after I had received a paypal invoice with the _correct model designation_.

I felt happy but was still somewhat unsure what I would see when I opened the package at the customs bureau. In fact it was the right watch. Great!

But you have to make clear what you want. I think Higuchi wasn't aware that he couldn't order the watch. I don't know, why Seiya could receive it.

While contacting Higuchi (in the last couple of years) or Seiya (in the last weeks) I often had to send mails twice. I didn't get an answer at the first time. Maybe they are overly busy. But I don't care so much, they are both great vendors.

Again: Faults could happen - but ask twice to make clear what you will receive!

hth
Michael


----------



## AutomaticWatch (Jan 14, 2012)

mitchjrj said:


> I've only recently been introduced to Orient, so this is the first new edition I've seen. Really love the look, but prices are still predictably high. Is there any experience with how long after new collections are released that we start seeing more ingress into North America and pricing that is more typical of other Orient Star lines?


As long as it's a JDM model, you will not find it for sale with any AD outside of Japan. The internationally available Stars are featured on: ORIENTSTAR | ORIENT WATCHNot every Star released in Japan 'goes international', in fact I'd daresay the majority does not. And even if they do, the availability can be very poor.


----------



## robatsu (May 25, 2011)

Couldn't resist another wrist shot:


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

^^^Beautiful!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I very much want to get this piece. But can't stomach the current retail.


----------



## solchitlins (Mar 1, 2006)

I prefer the simplicity of this standard date:


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Here's mine on a gloomy day.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

eXis10z said:


> Here's mine on a gloomy day.
> 
> View attachment 2540778


More pictures please! It looks awesome on that bracelet.

Not enough real life pics of this watch, please more pics!! haha


----------



## skippington (Sep 30, 2010)

i already have a standard date and a star seeker, but these pics are making me really want one.


----------



## Bebber (Jan 17, 2015)

Very very very and very beautiful, i love it ! The grey is just amazing !


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

robatsu said:


> I picked it up at Yodobashi as well, a brand called Mie. It is very well made, cost about 7000 yen. Seems to be a Japanese brand, although I haven't found a whole lot on the web.
> 
> Note: the lugs on this are 21mm, but i just squeezed in a 22/20 mm strap. Seems ok so far.


Sorry, but did you mean 70000 yen? Just trying to get an idea how much this costs. Thanks!


----------



## Krosya (Apr 26, 2011)

This new GMT is a very good looking watch. Too bad they made it so large. It wouldnt look/wear comfortable on many wrists. It reminds me of Orient Poseidon in it's size, which is a bit too large for a dress watch for my taste. Wish it was same size as retrograde, which fit my wrist just perfect.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Large I guess is in eye of the beholder, but it's only 40/41mm which is bang on for a modern size. On my 7" wrist I can't wear anything smaller and I'm purely average.


----------



## HUF (Jan 6, 2014)

solchitlins said:


> I prefer the simplicity of this standard date:


+1.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Love that one as well. I wish the blue version had that ribbing as well.



HUF said:


> +1.


----------



## robatsu (May 25, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> Love that one as well. I wish the blue version had that ribbing as well.


If you are talking about the blue version of the GMT, it certainly does have very similar ribbing:


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Adore the new blue GMT. But meant the Standard Date with blue ribbing (love the current flat dial as well - all good.) Sadly, I don't see that GMT making its way onto NA shores and the current $1K price tag is hard to swallow.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Sorry - my bad. Upon further inspection this is from a different line, appears to be import only. Model No. WZ0031DV Orient Star Standard...











mitchjrj said:


> Love that one as well. I wish the blue version had that ribbing as well.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

DirtyHarrie said:


> More pictures please! It looks awesome on that bracelet.
> 
> Not enough real life pics of this watch, please more pics!! haha





mitchjrj said:


> Adore the new blue GMT. But meant the Standard Date with blue ribbing (love the current flat dial as well - all good.) Sadly, I don't see that GMT making its way onto NA shores and the current $1K price tag is hard to swallow.


The GMT is a really solid and well made piece. If you manage to get past the psychological barrier of 1k, you may find yourself loving it a lot. It's a bang for buck timepiece.

I switched out the bracelet for a black leather for suit wearing days.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't doubt it. I have the Seeker and think it's excellent. But also didn't pay retail. There is too much competition at the $1K bracket, and knowing that same watch on NA shores would be half that or less makes it a no-go. But agreed it's a great piece. Would like to see a wrist shot with that black strap.



eXis10z said:


> The GMT is a really solid and well made piece. If you manage to get past the psychological barrier of 1k, you may find yourself loving it a lot. It's a bang for buck timepiece.
> 
> I switched out the bracelet for a black leather for suit wearing days.
> 
> View attachment 2822850


----------



## robatsu (May 25, 2011)

I just put mine onto the bracelet, I think I prefer it that way. The springbars sit pretty low in the lugs, leaves a lot of vertical gap (imo), between the top of the strap and the top of the watch (crystal). But that is just me obsessing.

One thing to keep in mind with this watch when comparing it with the Aqua Terra or Standard Dates is that it is a lot thicker/bulkier than those models. From pictures, one can get the impression that it has the form factor of a normal dress watch, but it is definitely has more mass than that category.

As for the price, well, I don't begrudge it, but I get these things about as cheap as possible living in Japan, getting 10% rebate on yodobashi points, etc. But even at that, my impression from the past few years is that Orient Star is slowly moving a little more upscale, prices in denominated in yen for new models have been increasing. This probably hasn't been as obvious from a foreign country because the dropping yen of the past few years masks this effect in foreign currency. If the yen were were it was at about 3 years ago, this would probably be about $1300 dollars. Seems to me like there is increasing value to match the increasing prices, the finishing on new models is just killer, you see a display case of current Orient Stars and it just sparkles. This watch does too, but I'm not very good at capturing it.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I'd love to get my hands on the brown leather strap that comes with the LE of this model (gray dial, lime green GMT hand). Your point about the lug gap is well taken, and I don't understand why there aren't more curved strap options readily available. I love the look of a leather strap that flows into the case (not necessarily flush, but at least follows the line). Problem of course are the many variables inherent in a case design that generic offerings are a complete crapshoot. That said my favorite presentation for my white Seeker is on leather...

That blue GMT is glorious. Question: is the photo you attached representative of the shade of blue?



robatsu said:


> I just put mine onto the bracelet, I think I prefer it that way. The springbars sit pretty low in the lugs, leaves a lot of vertical gap (imo), between the top of the strap and the top of the watch (crystal). But that is just me obsessing.


----------



## robatsu (May 25, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> That blue GMT is glorious. Question: is the photo you attached representative of the shade of blue?


I think it is pretty representative. Depending how you look at it, a lot of the dial can look almost black, with sort of blue highlights (as in my picture above). I like that, as it contrasts much less then with the black chapter ring. BTW, the black one is pretty awesome in person as well, the glossiness of the dial is more obvious and really works well.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

Was going to get the blue Aqua Terra GMT but saw this thread and the alligator strap above. So I went and got the Orient instead and will match it with a Hirsch Viscount blue. Will post pic soon...


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

As promised. Totally worth the extra $300 for the Hirsch Viscount blue real alligator strap. It's like original OEM designed for it down to the thickness. I don't desire the Omega Aqua Terra anymore...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Glorious. I actually mocked up this watch with a blue strap just for kicks and it's a great match.

I've been meaning to ask did the original Star Seekers start as Jaoan/Europe only and then ultimately make their way to NA?

Veda where did you order your GMT from?



Veda said:


> As promised. Totally worth the extra $300 for the Hirsch Viscount blue real alligator strap. It's like original OEM designed for it down to the thickness. I don't desire the Omega Aqua Terra anymore...
> 
> View attachment 3121490
> 
> ...


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Mockup per above. Sadly the likelihood of finding a curved lug strap that integrates properly is very low...


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Glorious. I actually mocked up this watch with a blue strap just for kicks and it's a great match.
> 
> I've been meaning to ask did the original Star Seekers start as Jaoan/Europe only and then ultimately make their way to NA?
> 
> Veda where did you order your GMT from?


Japan only. Got mine on Ebay I think it's running $925 now.

Why the curved lugs? The Hirsch Viscount matches perfectly, close enough to the watch itself.

See the last 2 pics on this post:
forums.watchuseek.com/f410/orient-star-gmt-1599050-2.html#post13205202


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Anybody managed to weigh their watch with the bracelet? I'm still very much curious as to how much this weighs in bracelet version, with all links.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Mockup per above. Sadly the likelihood of finding a curved lug strap that integrates properly is very low...
> 
> View attachment 3124754


Very nice! Anyone can photoshop the stitches on the strap to red? Like the GMT hands.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I was thinking that but wager would be pretty garish. I'll try it later if I get a chance.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> I was thinking that but wager would be pretty garish. I'll try it later if I get a chance.


I've seen a Patek with the above mentioned strap on Instagram but can't seem to find the pic now. It looked pretty good.

Anyway may I know where is the blue strap from?

Here's mine on bracelet today.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Down and dirty. Still prefer the blue stitch...


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

mitchjrj said:


> Down and dirty. Still prefer the blue stitch...


ya, definitely better in blue stitch.


----------



## WeylandYutani (Nov 13, 2008)

I think the blue stitch AND the red stitch both look amazing!


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Down and dirty. Still prefer the blue stitch...


Very nice. I guess it's a different feel, red being more sporty. May I know where did you obtain the pic of the strap? Seems kinda hard to find a strap in that shade of blue


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

eXis10z said:


> May I know where did you obtain the pic of the strap? Seems kinda hard to find a strap in that shade of blue


Whenever I do those I just hit Google for "blue leather watch strap" of somesuch and roll through the image hits until I find what I want. Oftentime (as was the case here) it's on another watch and I just extract the pieces.


----------



## robatsu (May 25, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind is that the lugs on this are 21mm which might limit strap options. I had a 22mm leather on mine for a while, just squeezed it in, which worked sort of ok, had a little dimple. However, it did deform the strap enough that when I went to put it on a 22m, there was a gap.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Wearing it on a RIOS strap today..


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

Anyone have any suggestions on the best place to buy one of these? I've never purchased anything from Rakuten and I'm a little apprehensive about it.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Interesting you ask as I've wondered about Rakuten myself.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Rakuten is fine. Most accept PayPal as well, so you're covered in any case (some also accept credit cards so again, you're covered).


----------

